# Ipods



## Garuf (27 Mar 2009)

Anyone had any experience with them when they crash? I'm getting loads of error messages and the only help I get suggests that it's my computers fault?
Here's apples page on the issue, I've tried all solutions and it's not made any difference. 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jsp ... ID=8733050
Could it be malware? I use antivirus and scan every day.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (27 Mar 2009)

When my iPod used to mess up I found the Apple help pages no help at all. They just stated the obvious, which didn't really help.

I haven't had any experience when my iPod messes up big time, but I doubt it could be malware or anything like that. I don't think it would affect the iPod, especially since you run an antivirus.

What have you tried so far? Have you tried resetting it etc?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Have you tried resetting it etc?


Thats what I was going to suggest, the missus iPod was having lots of problems too, and not letting her upload any more songs when there was clearly plenty of space left on it, a quick format of the iPod solved all issues and then just resync the songs.


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2009)

I've tried everything I called the apple shop and they say it must be my computer that's at fault because I've had multiple different error codes. 
They didn't tell me what to do to fix it except to reinstall Itunes and all of the drivers for all recently installed programs and hardware.


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Mar 2009)

I've found that most people have problems when the music on said iPod doesn't come from "ledgit" places, I'm not suggesting you are one of those. An iPod is afterall a hard drive and if the wrong type of files are on it then you'll have issues.


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2009)

I suppose, I've never bought a cd so it could be that. The problem occurs before I can even sync though, and I haven't downloaded anything new since september and it was all already on the ipod...  :?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2009)

Try it on a different computer


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2009)

Here's the error code I'm getting, I haven't a clue how to implement the fixes suggested though. 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jsp ... ID=1354006


----------



## fishkeeper (19 Apr 2009)

Maybe a bit late now, but did you fix the problem?


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2009)

I didn't, neither did curry's. They couldn't get their head around it not working with the screen still coming on.


----------

